# Trainer in Northern Ma/Souther NH



## Bowdoin1998 (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a new pup on the way in a couple weeks and want to start looking for a good trainer. I live 20 minutes north of boston and any suggestions would bre geatly appreciated. Thx


----------



## YVHH (May 21, 2011)

Just bumping this up for you.  If you get any good suggestions, let me know since I'm looking too!


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

i'm also going to bump it. i'm very close to the boston area as well.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Same here, Metro West Boston.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

try doing a google search on Boston MA dog trainers,,I just popped up a few but know nothing about them


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

I think Kevin Lanouette does training. He is in Chelmsford if that helps.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

There is a trainer in Hopkinton but I don't want to pay $440 for basic obedience.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

there is also a man by the name of Eric Letendre of bay state dog training. he also has a ton of videos on youtube under the name of "the amazing dog training man" or something to that effect. it might be worth reading his bio or watching the videos to get an idea about his work. unfortunately, he is kind of far from me, he works primarily in springfield and out in the western parts of MA. i also don't know what his prices are like, but it might be worth taking a look.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

How far are you from here?

American K9 Country


----------



## jillian (Mar 5, 2010)

Don't know if this is next to you or not...

Baystate K-9 Baystate Kennel & Training Center | 9 Forms Way Middleton, MA 01949

I have my boy there right now and I also have a client that goes there for OB.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

jillian said:


> Don't know if this is next to you or not...
> 
> Baystate K-9 Baystate Kennel & Training Center | 9 Forms Way Middleton, MA 01949
> 
> I have my boy there right now and I also have a client that goes there for OB.


Are you satisfied with the results?


----------

